# VRE to eliminate holiday service?



## battalion51 (Oct 1, 2003)

The following is a quote from the trains.com newswire.



> Virginia commuter agency studies proposal to eliminate holiday service
> WASHINGTON, D.C. – Citing rising expenses, Virginia Railway Express is exploring the possibility of eliminating holiday train service, including operations on Columbus Day, Veterans' Day, the day after Thanksgiving, Martin Luther King Day, and Presidents' Day.
> 
> VRE says not running on those days would save up to $140,000 per year in operating costs.


What kind of schedule does VRE run right now on holidays, full slate or weekend service. I know that on Tri-Rail they run a slate of 12 trains (Sunday schedule) which provides service, but the bear minimum. Enough to get people from point a to point b, but not enought that there's only a handful of people on the trains.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 1, 2003)

VRE runs about 15 trains on a holiday, which is a little less than half the normal trains.

You can view their schedule here. Note only trains marked at the top of the column with the letter "S" run on a holiday.


----------



## CREW-DORM#2524 (Nov 6, 2003)

battalion51 Posted on Wed, Oct 1, 2003, 12:50 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following is a quote from the trains.com newswire. QUOTE

Virginia commuter agency studies proposal to eliminate holiday service

WASHINGTON, D.C. – Citing rising expenses, Virginia Railway Express is exploring the possibility of eliminating holiday train service, including operations on Columbus Day, Veterans' Day, the day after Thanksgiving, Martin Luther King Day, and Presidents' Day.

VRE says not running on those days would save up to $140,000 per year in operating costs.

What kind of schedule does VRE run right now on holidays, full slate or weekend service. I know that on Tri-Rail they run a slate of 12 trains (Sunday schedule) which provides service, but the bear minimum. Enough to get people from point a to point b, but not enought that there's only a handful of people on the trains.

vre does not run on the weekend

ryan


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think the VRE policy on Holiday's is similar to Amtrak's in the NEC, selected trains as noted in the timetable will run. I personally think weekend and holiday service should be around since public transportation is a necessary evil 365 a year. You don't necessarily have to run a full slate, but rather a good number of trains every hour or two since people can mor accurately plan their weekend activities than weekdays, and the volume isn't nearly as heavy.


----------

